

Middle-class Californians feeling surprised, dismayed by higher ObamaCare costs - shawndumas
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-health-sticker-shock-20131027,0,4888906,full.story#axzz2izRoYTzv

======
dragonwriter
> Some consumer groups have questioned whether insurers are inflating their
> rates under the guise of the healthcare law changes.

They probably aren't doing it too much, because there is limited value to be
gained (due to refund-of-excess-premiums provisions that went into effect
earlier than the other changes); there is, however, an interesting positive
feedback loop between _assumptions_ about healthy young people opting out,
actual pricing decisions, and the actual number of healthy young people who
opt out. So, its quite likely that the premium increases that will drive some
young healthy people to opt out and pay the penalty instead are in part a
result of the assumption that young, healthy people will opt-out and pay the
penalty instead.

------
squozzer
"She said, 'I was all for Obamacare until I found out I was paying for it,'"
Kehaly said."

Lesson: Never give a sucker an even break.

~~~
hga
I like H. L. Mencken's quote for this: " _Democracy is the theory that the
common people know what they want, and deserve to get it good and hard._ "

